# Senior in North Carolina needs help



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

"Ihop is a precious Maltese boy in Raleigh, NC who DIES TOMORROW. He was found at an Ihop restaurant at a busy intersection & brought into the shelter where he is absolutely terrified. He shakes and looks at you with those big handsome eyes, pleading with you to cuddle him up & take him out of the shelter. He is a 10 year old neutered male and is RESCUE ONLY due to his age/ being so scared. Ihop's stray hold is up and he is extremely urgent. Will you please help save this adorable little boy's life? You can pledge a donation to a rescue below & increase his chance of being pulled to safety. Please SHARE this post, thank you ♥

Ihop *New*
ID #: 75876 
Type: Male Dog
Breed: Maltese
Color: White
In Shelter: 7 days
Age: 10yrs 0mths 0wks


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Michelle, can you link this? I could get him tomorrow


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If I could pull him, is there a foster family I could bring him too?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great news! Just spoke with the Wake County shelter and was told (by a very lovely one - Praise God!) that Ihop has a family "owner" they are working with and several rescues are also on standby. I told them I could be there to pull him if necessary and they feel very confident in his new "owner".


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He could be missing Bianco, wouldn't be the first time a shelter guessed the age wrong. If he's got a missing toe nail on front foot, didn't say which one,could be him... also says cusp fractures of upper teeth? That's on Bianco. If Ihop has any of these,please contact the owner.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4306557579332&set=p.4306557579332&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Wow Michelle that would be interesting if it was Bianco..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not Bianco,I finally got through, the owner described him down to a mole and a cyst and a cataract...So it's not him. He was stolen from her yard two weeks ago...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I sure hope this new "owner" works and/or a rescue pulls. I would hate to find out this one fell throught the cracks. Poor boy must be so scared.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree Lindsay. This particular shelter seemed very kind and welcoming. I got good vibes from them, so hopefully my instincts were correct. They answer the phone immediately and they seem very willing to help. Paws crossed for a beautiful new beginning for Ihop.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bianco's owner is still looking, sadly since he offered a reward, lots of scammers are calling....
I told him the reward unfortunately brings those people out. He thought if he offered a reward it would encourage them to return him over maybe getting only $100 for selling him... I told him, if it came down to a reward and getting caught and the reward wouldn't cover bail and choosing $100 in a quick untraceable sale,they'd probably take the $100 in an untraceable sale...
Misha was micro chipped, Bianco wasn't...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It is so sad Michelle!!! I just wish he could be found too. I can't even begin to imagine what these babies endured.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I agree Lindsay. This particular shelter seemed very kind and welcoming. I got good vibes from them, so hopefully my instincts were correct. They answer the phone immediately and they seem very willing to help. Paws crossed for a beautiful new beginning for Ihop.


I sure hope that is promising. Ihop definitely deserves a new beginnig. If you find out anything else, keep us posetd.


----------

